# Red Tags



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

There was a wonderful outlet shop near the Dusit Thani on road 90 in the 5th settlement - it sold A & F, as well as other nice makes at much reduced prices.

but a few weeks ago it closed - does anyone know if it stopped trading or has moved??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> There was a wonderful outlet shop near the Dusit Thani on road 90 in the 5th settlement - it sold A & F, as well as other nice makes at much reduced prices.
> 
> but a few weeks ago it closed - does anyone know if it stopped trading or has moved??


:confused2: I'll ask around.


----------

